# Batmobile -1966 Deluxe Edition



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Atomic batteries to power, turbines to speed! 
Here are some finished photos of my 1966 Batmobile from the TV show starring Adam West and Burt Ward as Batman and Robin.


The Dynamic Duo by Steve J, on Flickr

The fit of the parts was horrible but, overall, I was pleased with the final result. 

Box Art...


Batmobile 1966 Deluxe Edition Box Art by Steve J, on Flickr


Batmobile 1966 Deluxe Edition Box Art by Steve J, on Flickr

The model...


Batmobile 1966 - Finished by Steve J, on Flickr


Batmobile 1966 - Finished by Steve J, on Flickr


Batmobile 1966 - Finished by Steve J, on Flickr


Batmobile 1966 - Finished by Steve J, on Flickr


Batmobile 1966 - Finished by Steve J, on Flickr


Batmobile 1966 - Finished by Steve J, on Flickr


Batmobile 1966 - Finished by Steve J, on Flickr


Batmobile 1966 - Finished by Steve J, on Flickr

More in-progress and finished images here...









Batmobile - 1966 Deluxe Edition


My build of the Polar Lights Deluxe Edition 1966 Batmobile.




www.flickr.com





I hope you good citizens of Hobby Talk enjoy the pics!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

superb


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice job. i always like seeing these done. nicely done paint job too.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I like how it came out and think you did a first class job. Well done.


----------



## aido76 (Mar 8, 2015)

Isn't that the one with the prepainted body


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Someone didnt look at the flikr link....


----------

